# spam and more spam



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

What the double hell is going on here ??? there is more spam now then i have ever seen ,, are the moderators gone or don;t care anymore .. or maybe the spammers are paying adds for this sight ,, well either way ,, IMO THIS IS WAY OUTTA HAND ,, i think more needs to be done here ,, but JMO


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

well i guess i need to take back what i said ,, the Mods took care of all the spam ,, sorry to all out there ,, i spoke before i let the big dogs take care fo the problems ,, sorry


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with you Rod, spamm has gotten so bad, that I stopped alerting the mods. So glad that they decided to read THEIR forum and clean up the place.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 8, 2012)

Cindy is at a show this weekend, and is working on it in her spare time after hours.  She told me the other day they deleted over 100 spammers in one day, and are looking into more ways to prevent them.  Rod is partially right, when spammers find an easy mark, they jump all over it.  We have to be patient and let the Mods do their jobs.  I am alerting Cindy to all I see.


----------



## KarenS144 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know about vBulletin but when I owned a boxer dog forum, I used Invisionboard and there were mods that could be installed that would prevent the robot spammers from joining.  I used one that required a 9 digit number to be put in and that eliminated 99% of the spammers.  The only ones that got through were real people and I could delete & ban them pretty quickly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

good point ,, but i think the mods are gonna be overwhelmed soon ,, i just cked the "whos online" and there were at least 12 registering ,, and they had some of the same stuff as the last ones did ,, look out guys ,, more spam on the way


----------



## akjimny (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm with Ken.  I click on the little "Exclamation Point" and report all the spam I find.  And like Len, I'm posting "Spam reported."  I don't know if this helps or not, but it may keep us from making multiple reports on the same spammer.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey you guys.  I was at a show and apologize for not being more on top of it but my time and internet access while there was very limited.  I do really appreciate you alerting us to the spam.  I am checking the Forums several times a day and removing the spam posts.  I actually just removed about 60 or so of them.  I'll address this issue with my team again this week.  You guys are the best - thank you for your patience!!

Cindy


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 9, 2012)

well I hope you was at  RV show? anyway thanks for gittin er done.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 9, 2012)

Actually we were in St. Louis, MO for the NATDA Trade Show.  Got to go up in the Arch and everything.  Very cool place to visit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

well hate to bring this to the top agian ,, but looking at the "whos online " thingy ,, there are several modifying post to get on here ,, here we go agian ,, i cked 2 of them one was from cuba ,, and the other ,was from china


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2012)

also had one from Saudi Arbira also


----------



## C Nash (Sep 17, 2012)

Well at least we are world wide rving LOL


----------

